# Golana Watches



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Having a peruse over on the big river and I came across this brand. Looks pretty good value to me, anybody got one?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Loads of owner info on Google (should you get little response here).


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a couple of Golana pocket watches, as supplied to Turkish State Railways (TCDD).



















Cases and movements are of good quality and the time keeping very good for a mechanical movement.

Julian (L)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dave O said:


> Having a peruse over on the big river and I came across this brand. Looks pretty good value to me, anybody got one?


Take a look at the Amazon customer's reviews, both on the UK site, FR, DE, etc. I took a look around a few months back as some models look good (and there was a big sale) but the reviews are awful! Lot's of people saying they are crap and giving 1 or 2 stars! Not all but too many for my tastes... So much so that I ended up not ordering one.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I was initially quite excited when looking at their website as some of the watches look very nice. Some good designs and what appear to be reasonable prices, however when you read a few of the reviews things don't look too good. Form over function.

Good looking watches with a Â£1.99 cheapo chinese quartz movement inside.....nahhh


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

If you are refering to Golana watches they are Swiss made not Chinese. They are in the same price bracket as say Wenger, Seiko, Tissot etc. Their quartz go for about 80 - 120 pounds depending on what you are after their automatics go for about 300 - 350 pounds. They seem to be one of the lesser known "Swiss" Brands. I have had one of their quartz and its been of decent quality. Leather strap is good as well, this leather strap and not some thin cheapo one that you can get on some of the lower price brands.I I have had one for almost a year and no problems with it at all, I have no idea about their automatics but the reviews generally seem to be positive about them but for a small brand I think their automatics may be a bit overpriced. As for customer service I havent a clue, I have never had to contact them.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

It was a golana coral reef search that led me to RLT in the first place


----------



## jacklake (Aug 26, 2012)

Helo,

I have Golana pocket watch.

It works but runs a little late.

Can someone tell me how do i remove patina and how to polish the watch?

When were theese watches produced?

Thank You,

Here are some photos (sorry about photo quality - they are taken with phone):


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

jacklake said:


> Helo,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


1st of all... W E L C O M E !

2nd... Why would you ever want to remove the patina? Leave as is... not an expensive watch and I would say worth more w/'original patina'.


----------

